
Tesla is too big to fail but not for the reason you might think - akashtndn
https://www.businessinsider.in/Tesla-is-too-big-to-fail-but-not-for-the-reason-you-might-think/articleshow/66195612.cms
======
cjbenedikt
Nice work by Tesla's PR team? Individual's cars are a very small contributor
to greenhouse gases. One (!) big container ship pollutes as much as 50 million
(!) cars. And there are approx. 40k + vessels on the oceans. Just saying....

